# Angelverein gründen



## yoda1603 (28. März 2005)

Hallo!
Ich bin etwas unglücklich mit der Vereinslage bei mir im Umkreis. Da ist einfach nicht das richtige für mich dabei. Entweder es gibt horrende Aufnahmegebühren oder andere Kinkerlitzchen halten mich davon ab einem Angelverein beizutreten.

Jetzt habe ich darüber nachgedacht einen eigenen Angelverein zu gründen und frage mich, was ich dafür alles zu erfüllen/zu bieten haben muß. Muß ich e.V. Status haben um mich einem Dachverband  oder reicht eine Art "Angelclub"  zu gründen, usw. usw.

Ich hoffe da kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen.


----------



## Counter-Striker (28. März 2005)

*AW: Angelverein gründen*

lol , sind denn auch noch Gewässer übrig die du Pachten kannst ? Ich denke mal das wird wohl nichts , höchstens ein Club .....................


----------



## yoda1603 (28. März 2005)

*AW: Angelverein gründen*

Es gibt doch auch gewässerlose Vereine.
JAhresscheine für die Kanäle etc könnte man doch seinen Mitgliedern trotzdem bieten.
Für mich wäre das Anreiz genug einem Verein beizutreten, wenn er dafür nicht so teuer wäre.


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. März 2005)

*AW: Angelverein gründen*

Die Frage wäre jetzt natürlich wozu willst du dann überhaupt einen Verein gründen.
Gleichgesinnte mit denen man angeln kann findest du auch so.
Siehe z.B. die CRF. Ein paar Leute mit gleichen Interessen, die gemeinsam fischen und Spaß haben. Auch wenn sie mal nicht fischen, wie jetzt in Remscheid Lennep beim Osterfeuer vom Harley Chapter.

Einen e.V zugründen ist auch nicht ohne Kosten verbunden.Notar, Eintrag ins Vereinsregister......usw.
Du mußt nen Vorsitzenden haben ,nen Kassierer, Schriftführer, Versammlungen abhalten und,und, und.
Da gibt es interessante Bücher drüber.

Und Jahreskarten kannst du dir auch so kaufen.
Ich würde sagen, such dir ein paar Leute in deiner Umgebung trefft euch in lockeren Abständen und habt Spaß.
Ob das dann ein Club ist oder nicht mag jeder für sich entscheiden.

Wie hat Hakengröße1 so schön gesagt: Wir sind ein Haufen angelsüchtiger Bekloppter...... Im Endeffekt auch ein Club.......

Auf jedenfall weniger Zeitintensiv wie ein Verein.
Und glaub mir ich kenne beides..........


----------



## yoda1603 (28. März 2005)

*AW: Angelverein gründen*

Hmmm, an die Sache mit den Jahreskarten kaufen hatte ich ja garnicht gedacht ;-)
Mich ärgert, dass man vereinslos ungefähr niergens gescheit angeln kann, da die interessanten Dinge immer den Mitglieder vorbehalten sind.
Das wäre mit nem eigenen Verein natürlich immer noch so, aber ich denke mal Vereine untereinander sind eher kooperationsbereit als Vereine mit Privatpersonen.
Es ist echt unfair, dass man ohne die Mittel nicht gescheit losziehen kann. Als Begründung dafür kommt seitens der Vereine immer: "Ja, aber wir haben doch so eine toll gepflegte Anlage und nen Teich und Du kannst hier Deinen Geburtstag feiern..." Das will ich ja nicht. Ich will ANGELN, und zwar im gleichen Rahmen, wie die Vereinsmitglieder auch, d.h. mit Nachtangeln, mit Flußangeln, mit Bootsangeln etc. das scheint hier irgendwie nicht möglich...


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. März 2005)

*AW: Angelverein gründen*

Wenn du einem Verein beitrittst, kannst du i.d.R. auch nur die jeweiligen Vereinsgewässer beangeln.
Dazu kommen noch die diversen Arbeitseinsätze.
Vereine untereinander sind auch nicht so, wie sagtest du, kooperationsbereit.
Die sagen nämlich auch meistens, wir haben es hier so schön und wollen keine anderen hier, du kannst ja Mitglied werden.........
Alles schon erlebt.
Die meisten Vereine bieten aber Tageskarten, mit denen du an den jeweiligen Gewässern "annähernd" so angeln kannst wie Vereinsmitglieder.


----------



## yoda1603 (28. März 2005)

*AW: Angelverein gründen*

Tja, Tageskarten bieten die hier (Lippesee/Nesthäusersee bei Paderborn) auch an. Aber man darf halt weder ein Boot benutzen noch darf man länger als bis 1 Std nach Sonnenuntergang fischen. Und das ist ja schon sehr einschränkend. Flussangeln kann man total vergessen, denn da rücken die garkeine Karten raus :-(
Das ist echt schade, weil ich so echt nicht weiß, wo ich sonst hier in der Umgebung schön Angeln gehen soll...


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. März 2005)

*AW: Angelverein gründen*

Bei dir in der Nähe sollten sein:
Sande:Heddinghauser See, Nachtangeln erlaubt
Info: Angelsport Schlageter, Paderborn

Sande: Lippesee, Angeln nur vom Ufer.
Info: s.O.

Schloß Neuhaus:Wald- und Habichtsee
Info: s.O.

Paderborn: Tallesee, kein Nachtangeln
Info: s.O.

Bad Lippspringe: Dedinger Heidesee
Info: Stadtverwaltung Bad Lippspringe

Wünneberg: Aabachtalsperre, Allerdings keine Maden als Köder erlaubt.
Info: Wasserverband Aabach.

Diese Infos sind aber leider auch schon 4 Jahre alt.
Da wird doch was dabei sein  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 

Am 14.5. machen wir ein Treffen in Düssedorf am Rhein von Freitag bis Sonntag. Keine Lust? Sind auch "nur" ca 150km von dir.


----------



## yoda1603 (28. März 2005)

*AW: Angelverein gründen*

Heddinghauser See kenne ich nicht. Von der Abachtalsperre habich schon gehört, da wollte ich nächste Woche mal hin. Gehen wohl Forellen sehr gut. Die anderen Seen sind wohl schlecht bis garnicht besetzt, außer der Lippesee und der ist zusätzlich mom noch gesperrt. Rhein hört sich gut an. Werde mir das mal in meinem Kalender vermerken.
Da ich eigentlich im Sauerland wohne sind 150km ein Klacks ;-) Wie ist dieses Treffen denn so geplant?


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. März 2005)

*AW: Angelverein gründen*

Alle wichtigen Infos findest du hier


----------



## polyzocker (26. August 2005)

*AW: Angelverein gründen*

ich habe vor eineigen jahren mal an der alme  bei wevelsburg gefischt ist doch in deiner nähe oder  ,schönes gewässer  und man bekomt auch tageskarten  ich weiß allerdings nicht ob  dort mann nur mit der fliege fischen darf#c 

[


----------



## yoda1603 (26. August 2005)

*AW: Angelverein gründen*

Wenn man für die Alme Karten bekäme wäre echt cool. Wo informiere ich mich denn da am Besten?


----------



## shipper (26. August 2005)

*AW: Angelverein gründen*

Hallo 
Verein gründen? es hängt im Vorfeld schon viel Arbeit dran! Die Rechtliche Seite muß ja auch geklärt sein.
Alme Karten bekommst Du in Schloss Neuhaus.
Zum Angeln hast du noch die Weser ca 100 km, und was ist mit den Talsperren wie Diemel-Möhne-Eder-Sorpe usw?
shipper


----------



## Uschi+Achim (26. August 2005)

*AW: Angelverein gründen*

Hallo Joda,

schau doch mal auf die Gewässerseite des Fangplatzes in Oerlinghausen.
Dort findest du Informationen zu Angelgewässern / Tages und Jahreskarten auch in der Umgebung von Paderborn.

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil

Achim


----------



## shipper (26. August 2005)

*AW: Angelverein gründen*

Hallo Joda

Hier ein Link  http://www.wegweiser-buergergesellschaft.de/praxishilfen/ 

damit Du ungefähr siehst was auf Dich zukommem könnte
shipper


----------



## SchwalmAngler (26. August 2005)

*AW: Angelverein gründen*

Für die Alme gibt es Tageskatrten, man darf dort auch mit der Fliege angeln. Ich war dieses Jahr im Frühjahr da. Ist ein sehr schönes Bächlein. 

Karten bekommt man direkt in Alme bei dem ortsansässigen Förster. Leider weiss ich den Namen nicht mehr, werd aber mal schauen ob ich ihn nicht in Erfahrung bringen kann.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (26. August 2005)

*AW: Angelverein gründen*

Der Förster Heisst Herr Fiedler, die Adresse gibts hier (unter Brilon-Alme):

http://www.wanderbares-sauerland.de/29514/29814.html?*session*id*key*=*session*id*val*


----------



## swortfish (5. September 2005)

*AW: Angelverein gründen*

Hallo ,
kannst auch bei der stadtverwaltung in Büren mal nachfragen. da nbekommst du auch Tageskarten soviel ich weiß. 
Habe mitlerweile auch schon einige Gewässer in meiner Umgebung(Bad Wünnenberg-Haaren) ausprobiert. war letztes wochenende am Sorpesee- der wiederum bei mir am schlechtesten abgeschnitten hat.


----------



## Knispel (5. September 2005)

*AW: Angelverein gründen*

Kauf dir das, dort steht alles drin.

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3423052317/qid=1125917986/sr=8-1/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/028-8993569-6726913


----------



## Fabi 86 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelverein gründen*

Hi Yoda.
Wir haben hier der gleiche problem und sind ebenfalls mit dem gleichen Gedanken am kämpfen. Nur das sich unser Verein dann National ist, da die Vereinsmitglieder Deutschlandweit vertreten sind. 
Unser derzeitiges Lieblingsgewässer sind der Diemel- und der Edersee in Nordhessen. Iat auch nur knappe 100 km von dir entfernt. Der See ist echt gut besetzt. Von Rotaugen bis Wels, Forellen/ Lachsforellen alles dabei. Wir sind jetzt in der ersten Juni Woche da. Mit Nachtangeln usw. Könnten auch nen Boot nehmen, aber haben keins.
Der einzige Nachteil an den Seen ist, das die dort relativ früh das Wasser ablassen, und somit kaum Zeit zum Angeln hast.

Petri Heil
Fabi86


----------



## Dingsi (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelverein gründen*

Hallo Yoda

Versuchs doch mal an der Möhne oder Henne.. Beides nicht soo weit weg.

Gruß aus dem HSK#a


----------



## Pano (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelverein gründen*

Hallo Jungs,

der letzte Eintrag ist aus dem Jahre 2005. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass das Joda noch interessiert :q


----------



## phirania (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelverein gründen*

Der hat bestimmt schon einen eigenden Verein gegründet,und sitzt am Wasser...|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Dingsi (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelverein gründen*

Kommt davon wenn man nicht aufs Datum achtet


----------

